# Catahoulas in Schutzhund?



## Hillary Hamilton (Jan 6, 2009)

What are they like? Does anyone know? Always thought these as BEAUTIFUL DOGS!!!!!!!!!!!!! =P~


----------



## David Scholes (Jul 12, 2008)

Mine is only half catahoula (half aussie) and haven't done schutzhund with her but have done some with a GSD. So take my opinion half heartedly. My bitch would be okay as long as everything stays in prey. She is soft with humans but might change with training. I think it would be easier with one of the usual pointy eared breeds but could be done. Will stand up to some large animals but not sure would against a man except if she viewed it as fun.

Mine tries to herd everything but is more of a nipper when herding. Lots of energy, athletic and likes to push any living thing around. Not a big barker but will bark when needed. Handler soft. Should be a great tracking dog, loves to use her nose. Has a competitive personality. When when chasing livestock & things go bad one day, the next stands up stronger and tries to do better.


----------



## Emilio Rodriguez (Jan 16, 2009)

This id just something I heard as I was interested in these dogs too. They can make good alarm dogs. They're bred to let go of a bite easily, I don't know where this comes in as far as the job they're supposed to be doing. SCH is all about a good grip so I think that would rule out the catahoula. I was impressed with the dog from the first time I saw its energy and natural decisiveness, I was amazed watching it climb a tree.


----------



## Terry Holstine (Aug 5, 2008)

Hillary, these dogs were bred and perpetuated in Catahoula parish La. U.S.A. It is generally believed they came from wolf type dogs domesticated by Native Americans and crossed with dogs abandoned by the Spanish in the 1500s. They were bred to bay and catch wild hogs and cattle. They are common here in Okla. and are still used for these purposes. Asking what a Catahoula is like is like asking what a human is like. Most of them has a tendency to bay livestock but the fervor at which they accomplish this is varied. Some of the toughest dogs I have ever come across have been Catahoulas. I have seen them take 1200 lb cows down and would have to have their jaws forced apart to get them off. They also have a tendency to be protective of their home and owners. I personally have been bitten several times by these dogs when approaching their owners house or vehicle. The breed ahs been sort of watered down and it is very hard to find at strain of honest to goodness Catahoulas. There are a few left in Texas, Ark, and Okla. There may be some of this stock scattered around in other places.


----------



## Butch Cappel (Aug 12, 2007)

Hillary, Catahoula's are really very versatile, and athletes superb.
Terry posted a great description and your comment about them biting and letting go, is as accurate as his, that he has seen them take down 1200 lb steers, cause they do what they think the job requires. 

An apprentice trainer I had here brought her year old Catahoula, Bart he had never left the farm where he was born (Ok.) and all the city lights were as intimidating to him as you could get. Anyone that is used to what they consider "working dogs" would have written him off as a nerve bag when they saw him, in fact a few others at the kennel did.

Bart was determined to spend his entire time at the kennel under a car or tucked in the back of an Igloo dog house. Mary Ann, his owner wanted to try him in bite work and that got a round of laughter. I know this breed and suggested just putting him in a yard where he could watch the action for a few days. 

As I said Mary Ann was here for my apprentice trainer program and was doing pretty good decoy work at this point. She was working dogs in a yard straight across from Bart with about thirty yards between fences. 

By the third day Bart had left the Igloo and was intently watching his young master across the way as she was suited up and caught various big dogs. She had a really big Rott on her arm when someone standing outside the fence watching Maryann, hollered "Holy Crap" and as we all looked his way we could see little Bart, now out of his yard barreling down on us all, headed straight to our yard where his mama was being attacked by that mean Rotty. 

He was quite frantic and no one could grab his collar or stop him without getting bit, so Maryann slipped the suit top and came out and put Bart back in his yard. At a little less than a year old and smallish we didn't know how he had got out of the yard it just seemed too much for him to jump. The fence was topped with strands of Barbed wire, angled to the inside, and we thought no way he had jumped out.

Maryann put Bart back int the yard suited up and caught the Rott again, as we watched Bart. As soon as she started yelling the little toot came alive and started climbing the fence, literally. Putting his front paws in the holes of the links and pulling, and then his rear legs toes in the link pushing. We watched him get all the way to the top, put his head between the top rail and the first strand of barbed wire and slide over and out, charging over to save Maryann.

This time we crated the Rotty and let Bart charge into the yard and save Maryann. We also grabbed a sleeve ad charged Maryann and this little "nerve bag' Bit like a Banshee. 

So if you ask me if a Catahoula can do SchH? I would say if it's a job the owner wants done a Catahoula can do it. Maryann travels La. Ark. and Ok. for bay dog contests and her parents always send Bart with her when she travels. 

If you want to talk to some really knowledgeable Catahoula people look up www.gutzabdogs.com and look in the links for Salty Dog kennel. they hunt them, breed them, and love them and will be glad to talk about Bart or any thing that has to do with Catahoulas. 

Butch Cappel
k9ps.com


----------



## Emilio Rodriguez (Jan 16, 2009)

Interesting post Butch, thanks.


----------

